

Apple's motivation for suing Samsung - chmike
http://www.loopinsight.com/2012/08/07/apples-motivation-for-suing-samsung/

======
josteink
Meh. Perpetuating the myth that Samsung copies Apple.

I've had the iPhone. I've had the Samsung Galaxy S. The latter is nothing like
the former, and that was why I ditched the iPhone for it.

Apple is suing Samsung because they are very, very competitive and eating into
Apple's market-segment, or at least the high-end market-segment which Apple
wish would be theirs and theirs only.

Apple has nothing new to show for, the iPhone is getting stale and the future
is looking increasingly bright for Android as a platform, and this is bringing
on even more Android OEMs, bringing out even more competitive devices at
prices Apple cannot (or wont) match.

Apple wants monopoly its own high-end, high profit-margin market-segment, and
because of Android they cant have it.

Apple wants to stop this, as iOS now represents the majority of the company's
income. Without iOS, Apple is nothing. They put themselves here, and now they
are trapped. Apple wants Android gone since the success of Android will mean
the end of Apple, or at least the end of the golden days Apple is seeing now.

Apple is acting aggressively anti-competitive for very selfish reasons. There
is nothing more to it.

Those who try to analyse this lawsuit as anything else, or as some magic
stroke of strategic genius are deliberately BSing themselves. Apple is getting
desperate. Simple as that.

~~~
gscott
I also have a Samsung Galaxy S and no one has ever confused it for an iPhone.
When using others iPhones they feel radically outdated compared to the
Samsung. It seems to me that smartphones are the next logical progression from
the Palm phones.

------
vetler
"I believe that Apple’s future products are going to change the industry so
much, Apple has to put a stop to Samsung now."

I don't understand this arugment. If Apple really has industry changing
products in its pipeline, why bother with this? Their advantage would be that
they're visionaries leading the way, so it won't matter if others are copying
their old products.

However, he tries to predict the future. Does Apple really have industry
changing products in its pipeline? They haven't really impressed lately.

~~~
stock_toaster
> Does Apple really have industry changing products in its pipeline? They
> haven't really impressed lately

There is the oft rumored apple tv (not the hockey puck). Samsung is heavily
competitive in the television market. I read (random google search...possibly
junk stats) something like 20% of the flat panel tv market, and 50% of the 3d
tv market.

------
runn1ng
"Apple has a purpose for everything it does, including this lawsuit."

OK, this is beyond crazy. Why are some people taking Apple like some sort of
Holy Company that does nothing wrong, ever? This is so dangerous.

~~~
gutnor
Because Apple is both secretive and very successful - they do not comment on
rumor, they do not comment on their intent, they do not comment on criticism
(positive or negative), they only talk about their existing product, never
about the past( all the compromises and features ) and as little as possible
about the future. Yet, despite that, they manage to affect everyday people
life.

The same conditions that drive people to read the future in tea leafs, or
judge God intent in the colour of the sky.

That makes 90% of all the blogs and article about Apple completely useless.
When they are correct, it is by chance, and very often when they are not
correct, they cannot really be proven wrong.

~~~
josteink
_Yet, despite that, they manage to affect everyday people life._

What sort of nonsense are you talking about? Seriously? I don't get it. This
sound like religious ramblings to me.

If you are going to make that sort of argument, you better be prepared to
expand on it. What does it mean? What practical consequences does it have? Why
should we care?

~~~
gutnor
I meant that Apple is well known (in good or in bad) to the general public,
despite the secrecy about the company itself.

IMO that is what lead to the success of tea leaf readers disguised as Apple
analyst - i.e. the gp complain.

Instead of reading my religious rambling, have a look at the rambling of
Samsung lawyers in the same line of reasoning:
[http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/05/samsung-accuses-apple-
exp...](http://www.fosspatents.com/2012/05/samsung-accuses-apple-experts-
of.html)

~~~
josteink
Not to dilute the discussion even further, but that's certainly impressive,
almost cute and shows everything wrong about this trial, basically why it
shouldn't have been a trial in the first place.

------
rkwz
_> Apple has a purpose for everything it does, including this lawsuit. There
can be no doubt that Apple has some clever, perhaps industry changing products
in the pipeline over the next few years. Although none us know for sure what
those products are, if they are truly disruptive, like the iPhone and iPad,
it’s in Apple’s best interests to stop Samsung now._

People have already begun worshiping Apple.

------
esolyt
This is one of those Apple fanblogs that should not be taken seriously. One
person in the comments section seriously claims that other phones HAVE TO use
larger screens because Apple buys all the 3.5 inch screens and does not leave
any for them.

------
jdechambeau
This may well be the worst piece of reasoning I've ever seen. It's a religious
position.

